# Ukraine refurbishes 2 MiG29s, 2 Su27s to start rebuilding depleted air force...



## CougarKing (7 Jan 2015)

I seem to recall reading in another thread that in addition to those aircraft lost in Crimea, a number of Ukrainian fighter pilots took their planes to defect earlier last year.

Janes



> *Ukraine returns refurbished combat aircraft to service*
> 
> Gareth Jennings, London - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
> 
> ...


----------

